# JBL MS8 or Audison Bit Ten D/Bit One



## AwBimmer (Jun 29, 2011)

My first post on here although member of other forums, do excuse if this is repeating other posts but I was hoping to get some info consolidated in one place and thought best to post up a new thread.. 

Anways, REALLY in need of some help/advice .. What are your opinions and views on which is better for a set up that has the following in the non i-drive E90 BMW

Aftermarket door speakers / possibly OEM speakers
Aftermarket tweeters
After market rear shelf speakers / possibly OEM speakers
Sub Installed in Boot
4 chan Amp at the moment.. (open to buy more if needed)

Would JBL MS8 be better or the Audison Bit 10 D/Bit One??? I've heard the MS8 in person and sounds great on stock L7 E92 speakers but as I've nto heard of the others, I can't say whether they'll suit my set up?!?

Reason I ask is I can pick up the Audison Bit 10 D for a good knock off price around £300 barely used, so is it worth it or should I go for the MS8, which seems future proof I hear?

Thanks!


----------



## B33M3R (May 29, 2011)

Not getting much help with this one are you! 
Come on guys, anyone have any experience with the New Audison DSP's?


----------



## AwBimmer (Jun 29, 2011)

B33M3R said:


> Not getting much help with this one are you!
> Come on guys, anyone have any experience with the New Audison DSP's?


No not at all, thought this was the place to be for stuff like this but guess not
I had a very biased view from a good / reliable car audio place saying they've barely installed 2-3 audison's over the last year as MS8 has just been phenomenal both in quality and sales so that makes me wanna get MS8 but I read a whole thread on people commenting back to back vouching for Bit one!! Its torture but if I can make do with something less snazzy that does the job, then all good, however if some one says, NO! MS8 or Audison it is, then I have a direction!



Got my speakers today though! Oh and thank you for the vibe offer. I'll pass it up so do feel free to sell elsewhere, I appreciate the offer though, kind of you. I guess I'm just starting out so doing everything step by step and don't want to over load myself on so many things.. it's hard enough as it is haha.


----------



## B33M3R (May 29, 2011)

Ok, my ten pence... I've had a read of the specs for the Bit Ten and it does tick allot of boxes. 

Remember though the threads you've probably been reading will be comparing the MS8 to the Audison Bit One, an entirely different bit of kit. The Ten looks like a cut down Bit One. No bad thing but not in the same league.

I suppose you've got to decide how far you want to go and are you likely to want more? It's quite an addictive pastime.

The Bit Ten will sort out the Tweaked EQ issue and allow you to pretty much set up all your likely to need at the moment.

You will however need amps as it is not an amp. It will provide you with five configurable outputs, more apparently if you add the DRC link? I think up to eight but don't quote me.

If you are going to run a component front set with your OE under seats as mid bass you'll need a four channel amp for these keeping in mind the OE under seats probably won't need or take massive watts. On deck power they are sharing something ridiculous like 10 watts with the front doors as they're in parallel.

You'll need an additional amp for your trunk sub. You can leave your rears on head unit power for rear fill.

It doesn't appear to offer the same plug and play easy set up the MS8 offers. I may be wrong.

It also doesn't seem to be a massive saving if you will need to buy another amp.

If it were me I'd invest in the MS8 as it's tried and tested in the BMW and your going to be able to get allot of help and advice from the word go. 

It has 8 channels at 22 watts, enough for your under seats and also the rears so you can bring them into play. You can then use your current four channel for the front components and boot sub.

When you get bored you could add a centre (mad not to from the off if you do buy an MS8) and take advantage of the Logic 7 the Bit Ten doesn't offer this. 

You can set it up and forget about it or fit the screen discreetly like I did and play around whenever you like.

I would also suggest that you'll be able to sell it on quite easily when you've finished with it, if you would actually ever want to. I can see them being in demand for quite some time.

I suppose that's one vote for the MS8!

Oh, and don't worry about the Slick 4. I'm sure I'll find a home for it!


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

I would not get an MS-8 because you are stuck with whatever result it gives you. If it sucks, then you just have a really expensive paperweight (that's what I got). The Audison processors will allow you to tweak to suit your preferences - I would go with a Bit Ten if you are going passive or 2 way active, Bit One if you are doing a 3 way active. Just my $.02. Best of luck.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just got my BitOne a couple weeks ago, lots to learn still, but I really like it. The flexibility with the unit is unreal. Have already spent several hours adjusting crossover settings and eq.


----------



## B33M3R (May 29, 2011)

Well that's what you wanted, a bit of debate! 

Just bare in mind comments about the Bit One are irrelevant as it's not the Bit One your considering. I think that's actually more expensive than the MS8 in any case so defeats your objective of finding a cheaper solution. 

Yes, I recall reading the Bit One offers more user configurable settings but, the MS8 is meant to do this all for you so you don't really have to know anything about the technicalities of sound setup. 

I haven't heard anyone say they have been disappointed with the MS8's results either!


----------



## AwBimmer (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the response man. I'm still a noob so when you say passive 2 way/active 3 way, could you expand a little more please? I have a good idea but don't want to sound stupid in case I'm totally wrong! 

Plan is simply to add more punch n clarity to the sound, either by way of new tweets and mid range door speakers and rear shelf spks + sub in the boot firing inside... OR... replacing under seats with earthquake subs (no boot install) and new door speakers n tweets and rear shelf spkrs, again! Just confuzzled on what my set up should be.. B33M3R, I’ve got my speakers through the post but I think I may have made a hasty decision... I think I MIGHT end up going down the EXACT same route as you at this stage products wise.. as I’m not so keen on cutting stuff in the car n losing the OEM do daa’s however, in my previous car.. I had 2x10” which was a nice deep bass.. will the earthquakes 8” *INSIDE* the car sound anywhere as close and do they pick up low end frequencies well?

Given price I just CANNOT see why I am going to pay extra for Audison if MS8 does the job and that too, extremely well (going off what B33M3R said earlier) If I was a tecchie, I’d be all over Audison like Tyson in his prime, but I am beginning to take an alternative approach.. Is it absolutely crucial to get MS8? Will something like MTX RE-Q suffice?.. £90.00 - no control over Sub or other EQ levels though!!
..
Or how about .. 

AudioControl LC6i – 6 channel Line Output Convertor (£175.00)
+ Lc6i remote control - to control the sub level... (£50.00)

Yes cost is a factor but If I’m spending I want to ensure I buy something that does the job and also has flexibility, and MS8 seems to be ticking the boxes; it’s just good to get opinions on alternative products and see what everyone thinks? 

Further debates welcome 
Sorry can't post links to products even though I have 6 posts... weird!


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf (Sep 22, 2010)

necrophidious said:


> I would not get an MS-8 because you are stuck with whatever result it gives you. If it sucks, then you just have a really expensive paperweight (that's what I got). The Audison processors will allow you to tweak to suit your preferences - I would go with a Bit Ten if you are going passive or 2 way active, Bit One if you are doing a 3 way active. Just my $.02. Best of luck.


This is the direction I think I'll be going in. I almost purchased the MS-8, but when I learned about the automatic (and only automatic) calibration, that was the deal breaker. If the MS-8 also included a manual tweak option, I'd definitely have it by now. 

Btw, when/where can I acquire a Bit Ten in the US? I heard they're already available, but have only seen them being sold from overseas.


----------



## leonelHPFM3 (May 2, 2011)

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> This is the direction I think I'll be going in. I almost purchased the MS-8, but when I learned about the automatic (and only automatic) calibration, that was the deal breaker. If the MS-8 also included a manual tweak option, I'd definitely have it by now.
> 
> Btw, when/where can I acquire a Bit Ten in the US? I heard they're already available, but have only seen them being sold from overseas.


wOw, this is an OLD thread ;-)

I am in a similar position.

NO MS-8 for me for the above mentioned reason!

so for me (2001 HPF BMW E46 M3) It's between an Audison Bit.one or the Bit.Ten.

I am Focal'd up with the K2Power series front and rear stage, Audison Lrx 5.1K and a JL 10W7 in a Custom, corner trunk sealed Fiberglass enclosure wrapped in Silver CF....

Leaning toward the Bit.Ten for its reliability and flexibility. the Bit.one is half its asking price in the US though ($389 vs $659usd )

for the OP, I would have order a set from BSW front and rear and called it a day.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I believe the MS-8 may still allow tweaking equalizer, but not time alignment. The way I see it, it's great for people who want the automatic tuning and/or center channel and/or surround sound.


----------

